# Changing from TV2 to TV1?



## hikari (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys 

I ran in to something tonight.

Ok i have a 722 main tv HD secondary in anohter room

Ok so i was watching tv and noticed somthing on usa HD and click record on my remote from the guide screen to set it to record fast. 
and it did started recording on TV2

ok here is the prob i didn't want to watch it anymore wanted to switch to a diffrent channel. there was nothing else recording. but when i went to change it told me it would stop the recording. 

Am i missing something here is there a button to swap from Tv2 to Tv1 so i can watch something else?

Is this normal am i missing something or just a bug?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Can't really tell without more info. Are you in single or dual user mode? Did you set tv2 to record from tv1 or tv2? Were you watching what you were recording?


----------



## hikari (Jan 19, 2009)

I figured it out last night. 

I have been using it dual mode and when in duel mode when you are watching something and you set it to recoard you can not move out of it ie to tv1 or live tv with out stopping it. 

i ended up changing to single mode since i don't normally use both tv's at the same time. (one in living room other in bed room)

would be nice if the mode button was on the remote though this was i can just switch it on the fly if need be.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

your situation sounds like ours in that both tv's rarely are on at the same time so leaving it in single mode is the way to go.

also, using the swap button will take you from tv1 to tv2 or vise-versa in case you did not already know this...:grin:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

hikari said:


> I figured it out last night.
> 
> I have been using it dual mode and when in duel mode when you are watching something and you set it to recoard you can not move out of it ie to tv1 or live tv with out stopping it.
> 
> ...


I think you hit it with your post. If Dish had a "dual" mode had a button on the remote, it would create lots of "duels".


----------



## hikari (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks,

Yha i figured that out last night when i switched to single mode,

just one of those little things.

I hope they make this work a little better in the future.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah... It would be nice if it was automatically single mode until someone turns on TV2. I guess there are logistics issues with that, but that would be the way I would like it to work.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

How would the receiver know that TV2 has been turned on?


----------



## hikari (Jan 19, 2009)

i would say easyiest fix would be just to add the mode button to the remote. 

simple enough.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

hikari said:


> i would say easyiest fix would be just to add the mode button to the remote.
> 
> simple enough.


Oh I can see the Duels over Dual mode vs Single mode now. 
Nice Saturday afternoon relaxing with the system set to Single mode, one College game on one tuner and 2nd College game on the other tuner, time out is called in the last minute while team is on a drive that could win the game, You switch over to the other tuner to catch the kick off the game just staring, as you don't want to wait through all the commericals. Wife in the back room changes, the the system over to dual mode and changes the channel, you switch back, over to the other game and find out some Lifetime Chick flick on, and you missed the 80 yrd multi lateral game winning touch down run.

Let the dueling over dual vs Single begin.
A mode button could cause more problems than it could cure. Just as easy to push the button, as you move to the back room.


----------



## hikari (Jan 19, 2009)

Its not that easy to push the button. 

Expectantly if its in a cabinet in a big room.

that being said just have the button on one remote then if that's the worrie.

there is quite a few things i can think of to make it work or at least let someone else know your watching something.

have a confirmation pop up with a timer on the both Tv's stating your changing the mode. 
this way you have time to yell at your wife.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

The fighting over tuners and stuff is why I had to stop using my 622 or me and my wife, and just get a 2nd VIP722 just for me. Every time she was watching TV2, something I wanted to record would start on her tuner, etc. It was just a nightmare.

After you get used to dual tuners per PERSON, having a single tuner just sucks, and that's what you get in dual mode. Two people witih single tuners each.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ZBoomer said:


> The fighting over tuners and stuff is why I had to stop using my 622 or me and my wife, and just get a 2nd VIP722 just for me. Every time she was watching TV2, something I wanted to record would start on her tuner, etc. It was just a nightmare.
> 
> After you get used to dual tuners per PERSON, having a single tuner just sucks, and that's what you get in dual mode. Two people witih single tuners each.


+1 
and a big amen Brother.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I would be happy to have the have a button on the remote to switch it.

But my idea is that it seems like they could have the standby screen on TV2 and single mode on TV1, when TV2 was activated the PIP would shut off on TV1 and not be available on that output until TV2 went back to standby screen. With that, they wouldn't even need a button to switch. Like I said, I'm sure some people would have issues with my idea, but if it was an option to disable it I'm sure that would solve most complaints. Not sure what technical problems it would introduce.


----------



## Kolhell (Jan 21, 2009)

or... turn on the tv1 home distribution (modulator setup whatever, menu-6-1-5) and flop your set over to ch62.

although with the way dual uhf pro works on the 722 im not sure if you can reprogram a tv2 remo to function as a tv1 remo on the fly. if the backside of the green remo chip w/ the black "1" is blue then that wouldnt be too bad... could just flip the chip after picking the tv1/tv2 feed.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The easiest way to do this is to allow the TV 1 signal to be output as a second RF channel (which is what I believe the previous poster was trying to say, except it may not be ch 62 in your case).


----------



## Kolhell (Jan 21, 2009)

err... yeah thats what i meant XD im pretty sure ch62 is the default for tv1 out, but you can change it to whatever youd like.

but youll also need to play around w/ the remotes a little bc while on the tv1 feed the tv2 remo wont work to change channels, hence what i said about flipping the tab on the bottom of the remote. if you try this setup and have any trouble with it ill be happy to provide more detailed instructions.


----------

